
Silk – Interactive Generative Art - mvikramaditya
http://weavesilk.com/
======
bromagosa
It's great, but it'd be even greater if it had a gallery where you could
browse through people's drawings!

~~~
mjn
A variation on that I've run across, which imo works better on mobile, is to
keep a gallery, but instead of displaying it directly as a gallery, have a
button in the app where you can load a random creation from the gallery "live"
into the app, and then use it as a starting point to edit. An app some friends
of mine made, Sketch-a-Bit, uses that in a way that I think works pretty well:
<http://sketchabit.adamsmith.as/>

~~~
yurivish
The idea's very much to the lines I've been thinking, and something like this
will likely make its way into a future update.

And thank you for the link! Very cool.

------
olalonde
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4797236>

~~~
spyder
Yea, and it seems the old URLs of the drawings aren't working anymore :(.

------
atjonasnielsen
Drawing the most artistic vaginas on the web

------
joe5150
That's incredible. I used to do a lot of work with Apophysis and I think I've
been reinspired to start up again.

What's more incredible is that it runs on my rather outdated machine. I'm so
used to these Javascript-HTML5 canvas projects to cause my computer to eat
dirt, but this was as smooth as I could possibly have expected.

~~~
yurivish
Thanks!

------
thiderman
That probably gave me the most instant "wow" feeling any web page has ever
given me. That's _really_ impressive!

------
jello4pres
As someone who is just fascinated by symmetry, I could play with this forever.

~~~
gruseom
_As someone who is just fascinated by symmetry_

Do you know Jane Siberry's charming song about it?

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkpg0tlcAZw>

------
spot
nice drawing effect but the copyright claims are pretty dangerous: they claim
any art created with it must have a creative commons attribution license. this
is total BS.

~~~
olalonde
They should probably make this more obvious but other than that, I fail to see
how it is total BS. If you don't like their licensing terms, don't use the
product...

~~~
GhotiFish
It's not like stuff made with the GCC has to be GPL. I'm not even sure they
can enforce this.

------
saidajigumi
I really like this trend of mobile apps with a fully functional experience on
the web. Adrift for iOS is nice example of using this approach for a
trial/teaser experience. It's worth checking out the fully playable demo on
the game's site at <http://www.playadrift.com/>, and the base app is free if
you want to compare/contrast that to the mobile device experience. Beautifully
done, IMO.

------
itafroma
The output leaves something to be desired: only 1375x918.

I imagine it could be a popular tool to generate custom desktop/device
backgrounds, but the low resolution combined with incorrect aspect ratio (not
16:9, 16:10, or even 4:3) makes it unappealing for that use.

(Edit: actually based entirely off how big your window is, see child comments)

~~~
yurivish
Hi itafroma,

If you go fullscreen (there's an icon for it right under New), you can export
a background that's exactly the right size for your browser.

Right now the output is exactly the same size as the input, but it's a good
idea to let people download cropped or scaled versions.

~ the silk creator

~~~
itafroma
Ah, yeah, I just figured that out after trying to piece together why it was
such a weird dimension. Standard sizes would definitely be helpful, especially
since doesn't seem to take into account retina/HiDPI displays. MacBook Pro set
to "Best for retina" produces a 1440x900 image.

~~~
yurivish
Hmm... What browser are you using? I'm on a Retina Macbook, and just
successfully saved a Retina-quality image using Chrome.

~~~
itafroma
Safari 6.0.3.

------
Semaphor
Pretty awesome:)

Can't save the Thumbnail in Chrome 27.0.1448.0 dev-m though. It only allows me
to copy the image and paste it somewhere (which is enough) but I thought I'd
mention it in case it's a bug in Silk and not in Chrome Dev.

------
icoder
I'm thinking an API where you supply random seed nr, image size and optionally
color and are returned an image. Useful for avatar creation :)

------
mnicole
Loved the site when I first came across it a few months ago, but I'm really
into the new interface and color mixer. Nice job!

------
swamp40
I wonder if perhaps the universe was designed using an app such as this?

------
kyrias
No Google+ '+1'? :(

------
lefinita
The music just beautiful, boost my productivity :)

~~~
yurivish
Thanks! It was composed for the app by Mat Jarvis, of
<http://microscopics.co.uk>. :)

------
Torn
Dies on chrome for me, ouch!

~~~
yurivish
Silk creator here – what version of Chrome? I haven't had a single browser
crash for me during testing and development (with testing in the latest
Chrome/Safari/Firefox), but I'd like to look into it.

(Edit: Also, a tip for Hacker Newsians – you can double-click the ? in the
corner to hide the big app advertisement in the corner.)

------
borisvish
Cool app!

------
camus
crashed on chrome (latest) but cool!

